# Which AC character do you think/hope gets in SSBB?



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

My guess is....

Nook or Crosser. :r


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

None of them. The stage confirmed that the chance of an AC character will be in a 0-5% range.

BTW who's Crosser?


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> None of them. The stage confirmed that the chance of an AC character will be in a 0-5% range.
> 
> BTW who's Crosser?


 The stage RAISED their chances. The symbol? The item? the music?

And by crisser I mean the generic character.


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes but all the major characters can be seen in hte bg of that stage, eliminating the chances of any of them becoming playable.


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Yes but all the major characters can be seen in hte bg of that stage, eliminating the chances of any of them becoming playable.


 But not Ressetii! Andf Nook could easily be taken out of the background. edjucate;


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

None of them. AC characters fighting in Brawl? Stupid idea. The stage, I can handle.


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> None of them. AC characters fighting in Brawl? Stupid idea. The stage, I can handle.


 And why is it so stupid? :gyroidmad:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

Fuegomaru said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's Animal Crossing. The only thing violent in that game is people getting stung by Mosquitoes, Bees, Scorpions, Tarantulas, getting hit on the head with the net, and the occasional "AXE THROUGH YOUR FACE" glitch.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 18, 2007)

None.


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fuegomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So? That means nothing. I've seen non-violent game characters requested.


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

Fuegomaru said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did any make it?


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fuegomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Of course not. I said requested! Brawl's not out yet? If it's violent or not, it means nothing. its if its important to nintendo that counts!


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

Fuegomaru said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have any been announced on SSB Dojo? 

And not really, I was introduced to some less-well known franchises by the characters in Meelee. So they don't have to be that important.

Edit: And BTW, don't talk to me like I'm an idiot. I knw Brawl's not out yet.


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Fuegomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry. ^^;

But honestly, I doubt they'd make an icon without a character...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fuegomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AC characters go through just as much violence as Peach, Captain Falcon, etc...


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hitting animals with nets/axes, pushing them into holes in the ground, shooting down Pete/Gulliver even though they were minding their own business, almost being split in half by Resetti, etc...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Compared to getting burned by Bowser's fire, Link's super-uber sword, Fox's guns and such, that's nothing.


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 18, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Sep 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuegomaru (Sep 19, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 19, 2007)

Fuegomaru said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freezy Toad (Sep 23, 2007)

The quote boxes are getting a little annoying since there was a large amount of them in some of the last few posts >_>   It would be nice if you just starting quoting over instead of continuing the same quote.

Also, I hope either Animal Crosser or Tom Nook will make it into Brawl and I think they have the best chances to make it out of all AC characters.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 25, 2007)

Wisp, so I can be like "Can't touch this!"


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Sep 25, 2007)

Kapp'n For sure!


----------



## Micah (Sep 28, 2007)

The Able Sisters! Kinda like the AC version of the Ice Climbers.


----------



## Freezy Toad (Sep 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a source for that article on the main site about an AC character getting in?  I find it hard to believe if there isn't a source.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 29, 2007)

Freezy Toad said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a source for that article on the main site about an AC character getting in?  I find it hard to believe if there isn't a source.


 There was one, but it turned out to be a fake.


----------



## Freezy Toad (Sep 29, 2007)

So the article's pretty much fake?

Well, an Animal Crossing character still has a good chance anyways to get in.


----------



## hookyboysb (Dec 23, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fuegomaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure Ness isn't violent.


----------



## Akkad (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone from Animal Crossing will be a playable character. Most of the characters were shown in the Smashville stage. Even on the Go KK Rider music update, Sakurai says that there weren't many songs from Animal Crossing suited for Brawl because there is nothing in the game suited for fighting. But there is a theory that the Animal Crosser can use a net and an axe for a weapon, possibly money bags for projectiles, and it would be neat to see him/her have a Gyroid like Peach has Toad.


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2008)

Akkad said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone from Animal Crossing will be a playable character. Most of the characters were shown in the Smashville stage. Even on the Go KK Rider music update, Sakurai says that there weren't many songs from Animal Crossing suited for Brawl because there is nothing in the game suited for fighting. But there is a theory that the Animal Crosser can use a net and an axe for a weapon, possibly money bags for projectiles, and it would be neat to see him/her have a Gyroid like Peach has Toad.


 I think you could take just about any AC song and turn it into good Brawl music.


----------



## Akkad (Jan 27, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I think you could take just about any AC song and turn it into good Brawl music.


 I doubt it, most of the soundtrack in the Animal Crossing series is soothe and calming, not really suitable for a fighting game, like Sakurai said. I agree on the Go KK Rider song, it really does have that fighting theme to it.


----------



## Brewsterboy (Jan 27, 2008)

do you seriously think you can take any song?

call me when you find out how to turn...    			 kk. love song into good fighting music



5 million years later
me:still no call
10 million years later
me: :angry: danget it's not gonna happen! :angry:


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2008)

Brewsterboy said:
			
		

> do you seriously think you can take any song?
> 
> call me when you find out how to turn...    			 kk. love song into good fighting music
> 
> ...


 Sure, any music can be good Smash Bros music. The Smashville music is the main AC theme, and even the Post Office music.


----------

